# Software for light source simulation and calculation



## evidence87 (Mar 4, 2015)

Hi,


i'm currently woorking on projects in industrial lighting and due to i'm also manufacture some led light i want to create a special file for my illuminiaire in IES format for further light calculation/simulation in Dialux. As far as i know i need a special equipment with calculates every Lux inside sphere but i do not have such and i cannot find it in my country.

So i want to receive an approximate calculations exportable in IES file. For example, i import 3d file of my light source model, specify some solids as Leds and how much lumens it produces, and additionally specify some opal/matte glass or maybe lens (i do not need to calculate lens, i just want to specify that "this solid is glass and it converts 120 degrees to 60) and after all these manupalations i want to receive file which i can use in Dialux. Something like this. Appreciate for any advice

Or maybe you can point me to some business (not particular company) which can use that kind of equipment and i can find such in my country negotiate with them


----------



## SemiMan (Mar 7, 2015)

evidence87 said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> i'm currently woorking on projects in industrial lighting and due to i'm also manufacture some led light i want to create a special file for my illuminiaire in IES format for further light calculation/simulation in Dialux. As far as i know i need a special equipment with calculates every Lux inside sphere but i do not have such and i cannot find it in my country.
> ...



Hire someone to create simulations. The software is expensive and takes time and experience to use properly.

Most countries have optics labs for testing... Given what you have written I would suggest more research.

Posted by really crappy Tapatalk app that is questionable wrt respect of personal data.


----------

